# Wanted: PAID(in beers) BASS PLAYER WANTED for hard rock/metal band



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle

It seems that some people will put up with sloppy playing just for the sake of jamming?


----------



## ezcomes

For all the stories of guitar declining...bass has been hit the hardest...hard to find bass players around here too


----------



## Milkman

High standards indeed.


----------



## Frenchy99

Love being a bass player ! 
Every where I go, I can play !


----------



## bw66

As always, it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Diablo

Thats a good price these days. I'd take it.
Plus, its "robert plant" after all.


----------



## tomee2

So bass players are like the goalies of beer league hockey? Few and far between, you better have the gear but no skills required, and lured in to play with free beer.


----------



## colchar

ezcomes said:


> For all the stories of guitar declining



2020 has been Fender's best year for sales in the company's history.


----------



## colchar

They'd have to give me a fuck of a lot of beer to get me to go to Hamilton. Then again, bass players are thick so they'd probably go willingly.


----------



## Frenchy99

tomee2 said:


> So bass players are like the goalies of beer league hockey? Few and far between, you better have the gear but no skills required, and lured in to play with free beer.



Nah... The way I read the add is his music is simple and boring... Takes a Bass player to make it good and give it any meaning in the long run. They probably cant follow a beat like most guitarist.  

Think Iron Maiden without Steve Harris ...


----------



## tomee2

Frenchy99 said:


> Nah... The way I read the add is his music is simple and boring... Takes a Bass player to make it good and give it any meaning in the long run. They probably cant follow a beat like most guitarist.
> 
> Think Iron Maiden without Steve Harris ...


goalies "we don't need to even try hard to play with you hacks because you couldn't hit the side of a barn, but you need us here to make the game fun, so where's my beer.. "


----------



## allthumbs56

colchar said:


> They'd have to give me a fuck of a lot of beer to get me to go to Hamilton. Then again, bass players are thick so they'd probably go willingly.


Most head out to Hamilton but end up in Milton somehow.

FYI, I'd love to be a bass player. Just need one more head injury 😣


----------



## cboutilier

tomee2 said:


> So bass players are like the goalies of beer league hockey? Few and far between, you better have the gear but no skills required, and lured in to play with free beer.


No kidding. I bought a bass 4 years ago, as a mediocre guitar player. Word got out that I owned a P Bass and a bass amp. My first gig was a televised, corporate sponsered festival set. 5 years as a guitarist and I've never played a show that paid that well, or was that professional.


----------



## Guncho

tomee2 said:


> So bass players are like the goalies of beer league hockey? Few and far between, you better have the gear but no skills required, and lured in to play with free beer.


That is the best analogy ever.

Every bass player I've ever played with played in like three bands as they were in such high demand.

One time our bass player showed up to our rock gig wearing his jazz band shirt and tie outfit. He forgot which band he was playing with that night.


----------



## Guncho

I own a bass. How much and what kind of beer are we talking about?


----------



## tomee2

Guncho said:


> That is the best analogy ever.
> 
> Every bass player I've ever played with played in like three bands as they were in such high demand.
> 
> One time our bass player showed up to our rock gig wearing his jazz band shirt and tie outfit. He forgot which band he was playing with that night.


The goalies I know are on 3 or 4 different teams, don't pay to play, and if they are called on short notice get paid to show up. Some of them keep their gear in the car everywhere they go, just in case...


----------



## colchar

allthumbs56 said:


> Most head out to Hamilton but end up in Milton somehow.
> 
> FYI, I'd love to be a bass player. Just need one more head injury 😣



Easily arranged you know.


----------



## colchar

cboutilier said:


> No kidding. I bought a bass 4 years ago, as a mediocre guitar player. Word got out that I owned a P Bass and a bass amp. My first gig was a televised, corporate sponsered festival set. 5 years as a guitarist and I've never played a show that paid that well, or was that professional.



I keep thinking that I might like to learn. When listening to a song I totally 'get' the bass parts, but when they are isolated I haven't the slightest fucking clue (except for obvious ones like _Money_, _Dazed and Confused_, etc.). For example, I've listened to_ Ramblin' Man_ a thousand times, but when I listen to Berry's isolated bass track I haven't the slightest clue what fucking song he is playing. All I know is that it ain't _Ramblin' Man_.


----------



## player99

Their cars must stink.


----------



## colchar

tomee2 said:


> The goalies I know are on 3 or 4 different teams, don't pay to play, and if they are called on short notice get paid to show up. Some of them keep their gear in the car everywhere they go, just in case...



Yep, I know a few of them like that too.


----------



## Diablo

I used to be a rent-a-goalie years ago when I was between jobs.
it takes the fun out of it, when it turns into a job, and you get treated pretty badly sometime. And sometimes I felt bad taking their money if we lost and I didn’t have a good game.
you had to play 3+ games a day for it to be worth it financially, preferably at rinks in the same area.

IMO, drummers are the goalies of the music world...eccentric personalities and all that gear to lug around and set up, and they’re in the back of the stage/ice, and it’s hard to do well if they suck.


----------



## Roryfan

@Diablo the captain saying, “We’d better fu€£ing win today!” as he hands you $40 tends to take the fun out of it.


----------



## Distortion

In a jam room with people you don't known in a town going into Covid lock down Monday. No thanks. Probably why no interest.


----------



## ThunderLizard

In Calgary we seem to have a plethora of bassists... but there are still some who end up in more than one group... I was in 3 at one time for a short bit... that crap didn't last LOL. Trying to rehearse 3 bands at the same time is tough. That was 2019 though... now, it's tough to create ONE band. Stupid necessary things like lockdowns.


----------



## laristotle

Some bassists are pretty picky


----------



## Diablo

“Dynamic” seems to be a euphemism for registered sex offender.
that could turn into a thing here....like, dynamicplayer99


----------



## Distortion

Diablo said:


> I used to be a rent-a-goalie years ago when I was between jobs.
> it takes the fun out of it, when it turns into a job, and you get treated pretty badly sometime. And sometimes I felt bad taking their money if we lost and I didn’t have a good game.
> you had to play 3+ games a day for it to be worth it financially, preferably at rinks in the same area.
> 
> IMO, drummers are the goalies of the music world...eccentric personalities and all that gear to lug around and set up, and they’re in the back of the stage/ice, and it’s hard to do well if they suck.


hmmm I know a drummer that has his own band. Hires a bass and guitar player and he does the singing. Pop Machine playing the GTHA.


----------



## colchar

Distortion said:


> hmmm I know a drummer that has his own band. Hires a bass and guitar player and he does the singing.


Phil Collins? Don Henley?





> Pop Machine playing the GTHA.



Greater Toronto Housing Authority?
Greater Toronto Hockey Association?


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> Greater Toronto Housing Authority?
> Greater Toronto Hockey Association?


Greater Toronto, Hamilton Area?


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> Greater Toronto, Hamilton Area?



Yeah I knew what he meant, I was just being facetious.


----------



## laristotle

colchar said:


> Yeah I knew what he meant, I was just being facetious.


*G*et *T*he *H*ell *A*way then.


----------



## Mooh

Goalies are interesting personalities. I’ve watched some beer league games while I’m doing my laps at the Y as the track is above the rink. The goalie is always the one with a mouth too.

I didn’t know it until the moment it happened, but the piano and vocal training of my youth that taught me to read/play/sing in the bass clef and tinker with bass parts on my guitar, led to my first bass gig. When I attended an audition to play guitar in an Elvis/old country band (it was 1977) but the guy ahead of me got the job, I played for the bass job on a borrowed bass and got the job. Pretty sure I’d never played an actual bass before. The parts were simple of course but it was a pro outfit so I had to buy a bass and amp that week. I’ve played bass a lot ever since, and like it, but I turn down a lot of jobs because they offer jack shit that pays or is interesting.


----------



## cboutilier

Wife is getting a bass for Christmas. I call it my retirement plan.


----------

